# Black Widow V8



## joerom (May 24, 2019)

I recently got a set of Black Widow V8 castings, and was wondering if anyone on here ever made one..I looked fairly far back and did not find anything..There is not a lot of info on it, other than by the original builder.....


----------



## btroxl (Oct 31, 2020)

Did you ever get any info? Im in the same position


----------



## mayhugh1 (Oct 31, 2020)

I too have a set of Black Widow castings, and I'm thinking about starting a build thread after I finish the Offy. Terry


----------



## mrehmus (Nov 1, 2020)

There have been about 20 Black Widow V-8's made and running. Ten by one fellow who was giving them away to friends. There are probably 4 or 5 built by members of the Bay Area Engine Modelers here in Northern California. One of the designers died but there is still one of the original designer/builders still going strong.


----------



## Richard Hed (Nov 2, 2020)

joerom said:


> I recently got a set of Black Widow V8 castings, and was wondering if anyone on here ever made one..I looked fairly far back and did not find anything..There is not a lot of info on it, other than by the original builder.....


Could you show a foto?  I'm very interested in seeing the castings.


----------



## mrehmus (Nov 2, 2020)

BTW, Dwight Giles, one of the designers, has only one set of castings left. After that, no more.


----------



## bruski (Nov 3, 2020)

I wonder if he plans on selling the patterns or not?

bruski


----------



## wirralcnc (Nov 3, 2020)

Anyone got contact details for dwight giles??


----------



## mrehmus (Nov 3, 2020)

Call Dwight Giles and ask 707 648-1481


----------



## wirralcnc (Nov 3, 2020)

I was hoping for email address as I'm in the uk


----------



## mrehmus (Nov 3, 2020)

Sorry, at 86, he does not use e-mail. Want to write to him? pm me.


----------



## propclock (Nov 3, 2020)

I have a casting set and completed  a complete Black Widow. 
Dwight Giles and Ken Hurst did most of the work but I did the final work to complete.
Dwight still has the patters , but is not willing to loan them to anyone he doesn't know and trust. 

This is a second run video . It now has 2 carbs and a scoop with flaps. Runs fantastic.


here are some progress photo's


			http://www.baemclub.com/crkcallarchive/feb19nl.pdf
		



			http://www.baemclub.com/crkcallarchive/mar19nl.pdf
		



			http://www.baemclub.com/crkcallarchive/may19nl.pdf
		



			http://www.baemclub.com/crkcallarchive/jun19nl.pdf


----------



## btroxl (Nov 6, 2020)

propclock said:


> I have a casting set and completed  a complete Black Widow.
> Dwight Giles and Ken Hurst did most of the work but I did the final work to complete.
> Dwight still has the patters , but is not willing to loan them to anyone he doesn't know and trust.
> 
> ...



looks great, Ill have to give Dwight a call this week at the # listed above to see if he has any prints he's willing to sell.


----------



## Lleksam (Aug 31, 2021)

HI I have just bought the castings for Black Widow V8 and running gear for a highboy, But there appears to be no instructions for any of it, can any one help me out with a copy, engine body etc in Spring City Pennsylvania and Im in UK so going to be a while before I even see it

if any one has any pictures masurements for a chassis / frame Ideas will be more than welcome


Thanks Steve


----------



## k2steve (Aug 31, 2021)

I have some prints I got from Dwight Giles, that I scanned to my hard drive. I would have to learn how to put it into a zip file to send to you. Putting it all on a usb would be easiest and mailing that  to you?


----------



## Lleksam (Sep 1, 2021)

k2steve said:


> I have some prints I got from Dwight Giles, that I scanned to my hard drive. I would have to learn how to put it into a zip file to send to you. Putting it all on a usb would be easiest and mailing that  to you?


 
Wow That would be fantastic Thank you will, Please let me know what I owe you will message you my address

Do you recognise any thing else in pictures? body, rear axle? 

Thanks again


----------



## k2steve (Sep 1, 2021)

k


----------

